# Xoom Screen Shots + System Info



## evams (Jun 11, 2011)

Xoom WiFi
Android 3.1
Kernel Version 2.6.36 
Tiamat v1.4.4
Team Tiamat Xoom Rom 1.0 Deodexed

Launcher = Go Launcher Ex (App Drawer Looks Really Funky)
Stable @ 1.7GHZ

View attachment 47


----------



## coheirnt (Jun 8, 2011)

Verizon 3g Xoom
Tiamat 1.4.4 kernel
Bazar6 stock Red theme 
Circle launcher


----------



## evams (Jun 11, 2011)

need more screen shots!!! haha.


----------



## hamholla (Jun 15, 2011)

whats the easiest way to take screen shots? Can you use drocap?


----------



## coheirnt (Jun 8, 2011)

hamholla said:


> whats the easiest way to take screen shots? Can you use drocap?


I use screen shot er. It gives you a preview after each shot I love it!


----------



## evams (Jun 11, 2011)

screenshot er gotta be rooted though

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## Steady Hawkin (Jun 8, 2011)

You can also use ADB to take screenshots, its a pain but it should work if your not rooted.


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## tp76 (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

tp76 said:


>


that is sick!


----------

